
Yeelight, the Bluetooth LED Bedside Lamp from Xiaomi That Spies on You, Part One - craftyguy
https://medium.com/@slinafirinne/yeelight-the-bluetooth-led-bedside-lamp-from-xiaomi-that-spies-on-you-part-one-a651207c70bd
======
ComputerGuru
Literally the first thing in the post is “oops, I’m probably wrong. Will get
back to you on this.”

What’s the point of submitting this, complete with a misleading title and all?

